# Upon return to USA from ED delivery: may pick up car at Performance Center?



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

Are you able to do this? Have you done it?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Kel said:


> Are you able to do this? Have you done it?


Yes and Yes.
You have to set it up through your dealer.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Yes to both. A long time ago (10 years?) you couldn't, but now it is now issue. N4S


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes. It can be set up as late prior to the ship it car is on arriving at a US port if it is coming to a east coast port. 

If west coast then it has to be scheduled to be shipped to a east coast port prior to it being loaded. 

ED following by PCD was amazing for me


----------

